# UK Furs



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

Hi all!

I went to Confuzzled yesterday for the first time and I feel ready to start meeting and making friends with more UK furs. I've never really identified as furry, but the costumes I saw yesterday were incredible and everyone was so nice.

I've been in the roleplay world for over 19 years and I've been part of Furcadia for 16. 
I live in Sheffield, happily married with two dogs and an obsession with taxidermy and all things fifties, spooky and gothic.

Looking for new friends and people to talk to <3 Luxe is slowly becoming my new sona so, there's that and I'm hoping to have a suit for her for next year <3

Did any of you go? Are any of you planning on going next year? Would you like to befriend each other and meet next year? 

Big love,

Lady Luxe x​


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 26, 2019)

I used to live in Sheffield too. My family still lives there. ^^

I don't really do the cons myself, not having a car is a problem in that regard, but I'm also looking to make pals in the anthro and fur world. Even if all I can usually do is chat online.


----------



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> I used to live in Sheffield too. My family still lives there. ^^
> 
> I don't really do the cons myself, not having a car is a problem in that regard, but I'm also looking to make pals in the anthro and fur world. Even if all I can usually do is chat online.



That's absolutely fine; I would just like more friends in my time zone. Besides, I'm sure you'd be able to make a con one day <3 
Glad to hear some other folk have been in Sheffield. It is such a great place <3


----------



## KD142000 (May 26, 2019)

I haven't yet been to a convention or a meet, yet
I might go when I've got more confidence, though!

I live in Leeds, if you wanted to know!
I have lots of people I talk to in different time zones which means I'm usually up really late!

If you wanna PM or something, go ahead!


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (May 26, 2019)

Luxe said:


> That's absolutely fine; I would just like more friends in my time zone. Besides, I'm sure you'd be able to make a con one day <3
> Glad to hear some other folk have been in Sheffield. It is such a great place <3



Here's hoping! I didn't stay in Sheffield for too long, we moved to Walkley when I was 19 and then I went off to uni 200 miles away after and never ended up living there again, but I always had a soft spot for Sheffield. Liked it much better than my home town.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2019)

I'm a UK fur! I'm in Warrington, and I'm hoping to get to Confuzzled next year. If all goes to plan, I may even have my first fursuit in time!

I'm looking to attend either a Scouse Furs or Manc Furs meet in the next couple of months as I've yet to actually meet with other furries. Oh, I'll be going to a London fur meet too in October.

I've briefly visited Sheffield, but didn't spend any real time there - I was helping a friend move out of student accommodation!


----------



## TR273 (May 26, 2019)

Hi there
I haven’t been to Confuzzled yet but it is on my list, I was at ScotiaCon last year and am planning on going again this year. I might (money permitting) go to Confuzzled next year.
I’m up in the frozen north (Near Aberdeen)


----------



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> I'm a UK fur! I'm in Warrington, and I'm hoping to get to Confuzzled next year. If all goes to plan, I may even have my first fursuit in time!
> 
> I'm looking to attend either a Scouse Furs or Manc Furs meet in the next couple of months as I've yet to actually meet with other furries. Oh, I'll be going to a London fur meet too in October.
> 
> I've briefly visited Sheffield, but didn't spend any real time there - I was helping a friend move out of student accommodation!



I really want my own suit but I'm worried about finances >: There were so many amazing costumes ;3; I am definitely gonna pay for the entire weekend and stay at the actual hotel this time. I think I'll only attend Confuzzled but really save up to have an awesome time!
Please DM if you wanna keep chatting


----------



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Hi there
> I haven’t been to Confuzzled yet but it is on my list, I was at ScotiaCon last year and am planning on going again this year. I might (money permitting) go to Confuzzled next year.
> I’m up in the frozen north (Near Aberdeen)



Aaaa. I love Scottish folk; I met a few yesterday and they were genuinely so nice. You should totally come down and hang out - it's soooo fun!!


----------



## BackPaw (May 26, 2019)

I went to Confuzzled yesterday.  Absolutely loved it.  Was suiting for about four and a half hours, before the heat finally got to me.  Met so many lovely furs, some I’ve chatted to online before, others that I’ve never known about until now.  And of course just hung out with friends and enjoyed all the silliness.  So want to do the full weekend next year.  

As for your local meets, both LeedsFurs and MancFurs have regular meets.  BrumFurs could be got to with a drive down, and then of course there’s LondonFurs.  Many come down from Yorkshire for the LondonFurs Summer and Winter parties, so you won’t be alone if you do too.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 26, 2019)

Oh yeah, I'm going to try and get to a Brum meet too as it's cheap on the train.


----------



## KD142000 (May 26, 2019)

I plan on maybe going to a Leedsfurs meet, but I'd like it if someone went with me!

I hate being alone when I go to new places. Gets my nerves all tangled


----------



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

I'm just super shy and I don't have a suit so.... B:


----------



## BackPaw (May 26, 2019)

You don’t need a suit.  Most don’t have suits.  I’d say only about one in six at our meets have suits.  

And one thing furs and those who organise furmeets know about is shyness.  There are newcomer tables, welcomers, everything gets set up to make sure that anyone who walks in for the first time is met with a smile and a hug if they want one.  Because we have all been there ourselves.  We understand that feeling well.


----------



## Luxe (May 26, 2019)

I would likely feel more comfortable dressed up; I did yesterday as I wore horns and stuff so I wasn't just -me-, if that makes sense?

Plus, yas hugs pls.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Aug 19, 2019)

Going to confuzzled is on my to do list, not to mention I'm in Scotland, so a long drive, plus I need a driver's licence, and a car to drive, plus a few more years to be the apropriate age to get my driver's licence, YET still go to art college, plus parents.....


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm British, I live in the south of England.

I have been compiling a list of all user locations on the forum, to create a furry-map; as you can see there is an extremely high density in the UK.







forums.furaffinity.net: Furries of the World!

I'd like to own a fursuit, go to parties, that sort of thing, but realistically I can't afford to and am usually working.
Thinking about it makes me sad, so I just avoid thinking about it.


----------



## Water Draco (Aug 20, 2019)

Luxe said:


> I would likely feel more comfortable dressed up; I did yesterday as I wore horns and stuff so I wasn't just -me-, if that makes sense?
> 
> Plus, yas hugs pls.



At meets you will find some people will wear ears/horns/tails...so on. I believe there is a Sheffield Furs meet that takes place. They have a FaceBook page that they post information about meets on.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm Bristol-way myself. Not very active as I'm not a suiter, just an artist and appreciator. There used to be a lot of furs around here, but I'm a bit out of touch.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 29, 2019)

South Wales here as a dirty Polish immigrant ^^


----------



## Tafari (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm in London and never been to a meet. Kinda want to but my gf doesn't know about my furry side (it's unhealthy I know) so it's hard. I'm not going to sneak off to something without telling her so best just not go.

One day I would like to go and meet new people. Im not a suiter and mostly into the art/role play side.

Any UK furs feel free to get in touch though


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 6, 2019)

Tafari said:


> I'm in London and never been to a meet. Kinda want to but my gf doesn't know about my furry side (it's unhealthy I know) so it's hard. I'm not going to sneak off to something without telling her so best just not go.
> 
> One day I would like to go and meet new people. Im not a suiter and mostly into the art/role play side.
> 
> Any UK furs feel free to get in touch though



That's unfortunate as your GF would be more than welcome to come along with you to the LondonFurs meet as your guest.

Although if you would like to test the waters the meet usually has a fursuit walk that goes out and about at 3pm during the meets, and you and your GF may happen to be out and about in London and cross paths with the walk.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 6, 2019)




----------

